# One Piece Cover-Up in Two Lengths Knit



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This design is knitted in one piece from sleeve edge to sleeve edge, seamed on the sides. This makes for a very "stretchy" garment. Lots of wear possibilities. It is a stitch pattern of creating loops, then dropping loops, making a delicate, very feminine lacy design.
I used Caron Simply Soft Medium #4

Pattern $4.50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/105057482/one-piece-cover-up-in-two-lengths?ref=shop_home_active
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-piece-cover-up-in-two-lengths


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I recognize your daughter, she looks beautiful and so does the cover-up. I want to make one of those.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty and airy!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Really cute! I like that!


----------



## Robertacleans (Oct 22, 2012)

I love all your patterns ! Thanks Jean


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Robertacleans said:


> I love all your patterns ! Thanks Jean


Thank you so much!!! And thanks for all the nice comments from everyone.


----------



## Sherry-SSS (Jan 16, 2013)

Very pretty, but, Honey, that isn't covering up anything!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sherry-SSS said:


> Very pretty, but, Honey, that isn't covering up anything!


Well my daughter who is modeling it and wearing it thinks it covers her upper arms and you know, some times we just need something light, loose and airy over something tight.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sherry-SSS said:


> Very pretty, but, Honey, that isn't covering up anything!


Um....well, it is "covering" as in, it's over her shirt. That's the point of a coverup - just to wear over something to enhance what you're wearing or to camouflage. To what are you referring?


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sherry-SSS said:


> Very pretty, but, Honey, that isn't covering up anything!


That's kind of a rude thing to say! I like something like this to cover my upper arms and my "back fat", when I wear tank tops. This is a wonderful design.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> That's kind of a rude thing to say! I like something like this to cover my upper arms and my "back fat", when I wear tank tops. This is a wonderful design.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

so sheer and light. Love the apricot shadexx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Just found this topic!

I already bought this a while ago - I caught sight of it when looking for something else and it really appealed to me. So many things made it so appealing - light, airy, edge to edge etc. I'll be doing it soon  I'll have appropriate yarn somewhere in my stash! I like that colour too


----------

